# Is it alright to use underground wire inside a house?



## Outbacker (Aug 18, 2007)

I have an interior wiring job that needs to be done, but I do not have any wire to do so. But I do have 1/2 a spool of underground wire in the shop just sitting there. I cannot see any problems with using it, but I wanted to ask if there are any concerns with using this wire for running power to a light switch and obviously a light and a receptacle. Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Quattro (Aug 20, 2007)

I am not an electrician, first off. However, I can see some potential issues with this. I assume you mean you have some UF cable? If so, this is a little more difficult to work with, since it doesn't have paper wrappers on the wires...the jacket is kind of molded to the wires. Also, it's probably a PVC jacket, which means it won't bend as easily as the regular indoor romex-type stuff. 

Another issue would be looking to the future. You, or the next homeowner in the house might come across the cable in the future and wonder what a UF cable is doing inside. It could be confusing. 

However, I don't think it's unsafe.


----------

